# Just Them :)



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

They were being funny last night so i got some pictures 

Tsuka hanging off the cage









Dally shook herself and if you look closely you can see the dust coming off of her









They were having fun around my boyfriend









Tsuka on the lamp thing









Tsuka on boyfriends head









Dally flies to the most random places she can find. these are headphones









Fighting over boyfriends head









and dally with a piece of paper and contemplating it...









just thought id share


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I like the second one, puffy!  love them


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Dally's definately my bird  tsuka likes everyone but dally's bonded to me. so lucky for me, wont be a mated pair. but it woulda been nice. but they lose their friendliness ive heard so im quite happy having them just as they are--two bickering feathered bundles of cuteness, one packing nasty bites (i got a few that are infected from the little bugger!) so the one who bites (tsuka) gets time out now when he bites me or dally. i dont look at him, i dont talk to him, he gets no attention whatsoever. but i video tape hm cuz he tries everything to get attention and its pretty funny. he even talks more too cuz he knows that gets my attention. i even got him saying whatcha doing on camera lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cockatiel love said:


> I like the second one, puffy!  love them


I do love them when they get puffy also


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dallys funny when she fluffs up  shes got shaggy feathers so she looks so much fluffier!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> dallys funny when she fluffs up  shes got shaggy feathers so she looks so much fluffier!


HAHA, That sounds like Charlie


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

aw cute then agian all birds are


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

I love the first pic....bat bird


----------

